# New Nitrogen Fertilizer Plant Opened In Iowa.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Over 3 BILLION dollars in building costs.....imagine that. They must be counting on harvesting the farmers in that region for a long long time. What happens if fertilizer pricing does what the crude oil has done? Remember, when we thought the price of fuel could never go down substantially....and stay down.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/crops/article/2017/04/20/company-ceo-iowa-fertilizer-plant-ag


----------

